# Router Crafter



## Jim Curtis (Jun 4, 2009)

As in Sears. Our blacksmith guild is working on a project which requires simulated golf club handles executed in steel. I have a faint recollection of the router crafter and its capabilities but could not recall how it looked and worked.
A picture of the unit set up would be greatly helpful. Or even a verbal description would be better than my present knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Jim. I seen one on E-bay today, no, it was yesterday, You might want to check.


----------

